# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  गाने : पर कुछ अलग तरह के...

## Vrinda

यहाँ ऐसे गाने पोस्ट करें जिन गानों के शब्दों में हिंदी के साथ साथ दुसरे प्रान्तों या दुसरे देश की भाषा का इस्तेमाल हुआ हो..

केवल ओरिजिनल गाने ही डालें... रीमिक्स के लिए यहाँ कोई जगह नहीं है..

ऐसे गाने जिनकी लेखनी में ही कुछ ऐसे शब्दों को जोड़ा गया जो भारत या किसी एनी देश की भाषा जैसे अरबी, अंग्रेजी, स्पेनिश, फ्रेंच, गुजराती, मराठी या कोई और !!!

गाने पूरी तेरेह अलग भाषा के नहीं होने चाहिए.. केवल हिंदी गानों में  दूसरी भाषा की कुछ वाक्य होने चाहहिये.. आशा है आप सभी सहयोग देंगे..

----------


## Vrinda

पहला गाना....

ये जिंदगी ना मिलेगी दुबारा का..

सेनोरिता.... 

इसमें हिंदी के साथ स्पेनिश भाषा का प्रयोग है...

केमेरे तो..से शुरू होने वाले इस गाने का आधा भाग स्पेनिश में लिखा गया है.. 

लिंक और वीडियो पोस्ट न कर पाने की वजह से होने वाली असुविधा के लिए माफ़ी चाहती हूँ..

----------


## nitin9935

एक गाना मेरी तरफ से 


फिल्म -- दिल से 



गाना -  जिया जले जान जले 


इस गाने के शुरुआत और अंत में मलयालम भाषा का प्रयोग है

----------


## Vrinda

फिल्म : एक मैं और एक तू..

गाना.. आंटी जी..

इस फिल्म के गाने में गोअन  भाषा का प्रयोग  है.... ये गाने के मध्य में है

----------


## Vrinda

दो लाफ्सो की है दिल की कहानी...

इस गाने में वेनिस की भाषा का प्रयोग है... जो नाविक गाता है.. और हेरोइने उसे हिंदी में गाकर हीरो को सुनाती है..

----------


## Vrinda

कहो ना कहो.. ये आँखें बोलती है.. ओह सनम ओह सनम..

मर्डर के इस गाने में.. अरबी भाषा प्रयोग  हुआ है..

----------


## Vrinda

वाट्स यौर राशी का..

सूछे सूछे.. मने कई दियो..
इस  गीत में  हिंदी  और गुजराती भाषा को बड़े अचे ही रूप में एक साथ समन्वय कर बहुत ही अच्छी रचना की गयी है..

----------


## Vrinda

कभी खुशी कभी गम का..

कह दो ना.. कह दो न... यू आर मई सोनिया..

इसके मुखड़े में ही अंग्रेजी  फ्रेज का खूब इस्तेमाल किया गया है..

----------


## Vrinda

करबान फिल्म का..

शुक्रान अल्लाह...

इस गाने में कई उर्दू शब्दों के साथ साथ अरबी भाषा का प्रयोग हुआ है.. हालांकि.. सभी भाषाएँ उर्दू की ही देंन हैं.. 

गाने में उर्दू शब्द से नाज़कात में जो इजाफा हुआ उसे अरबी भाषा के कुछ वाकयो ने दोगुना कर दिया..

----------


## Raja44

वृंदा जी एक अलग और बढीया विषय चुना है आपने आगे बढीये

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत हि बढिया, एक अलग प्रकार का सुत्र बनाने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## Vrinda

लव आजकल का गाना...

लाला लाला.. 

यूँ तोह इस गाने को पंजाबी गाने की श्रेणी में रखा जाता है पर ध्यान से सुन ने पर पता चलता है की गाने में केवल कुछ ही शब्द पंजाबी शब्दावली से लिए गए हैं..

जैसे कुडी मुटियार... हो गयी वे... 

गाने के बोल बेहद साधारण हिंदी भ्स्षा में लिखे गए हैं.. जो की याद करने में आसान हैं.. लाला लाला शब्द को आसानी से सभी वक्ताओं के मुंह पर चढाने के लिए इस्तेमाल किया गया है.. कुछ उसी तेरेह जिस तेरे शुरू शुरू में दलेर मेहँदी जी बोलो तारा रा  और तुनक तुनक तुन में किये थे..

----------


## badboy123455

*अगा बाई सेट्टिंग माजा सेट्टिंग जाला .......

4084 फिल्म के इस गाने में मराठी का प्रयोग हुआ हे*

----------


## badboy123455

*आइला रे आइला ,तिचा मईला ..........


खट्टा मीठा फिल्म के इस गाने में मराठी भाषा का प्रयोग हुआ हे*

----------


## Vrinda

रोक स्टार.. फिल्म का..

हवा हवा.. 

यूँ तो गाना हिंदी में हैं..पर इसके बेकग्राउंड में एक रशियन प्ले की आवाजें हैं... 

फिल्म में इस गाने को कुछ यूँ दिखाया गया है की.. सड़क पर होते इस म्यूजिकल प्ले को हमारे रोक स्टार जोर्डन उसका रोचक हिंदी रूपांतरण कर  खड़े खड़े गाना बना डालते हैं...

----------


## Vrinda

दम मारो दम... (नयी)

इस फिल्म का गाना.. ती अमो...

ती अमो एक स्पेनिश फ्रेज है.. जिसका मतलब है आई लव यु 

गाने में मिठास घोलता है ये शब्द.. और अक्सर इस गाने को गुनगुनाने वाले इस शब्द के मतलब से वाकिफ नहीं है...

----------


## Vrinda

हाल ही में आने वाली.. फरारी की सवारी का गाना..

मला ज़ाउ दे ... 

पूरा गाना हिंदी में होने के बावजूद इसमें "मुझे जाने दो" को हिंदी के साथ साथ  मराठी में भी प्रयोग किया गया है...

मराठी शादी में धमाल के तोर पर दिखाया जाने वाले गाने को मराठी रूपांतरण देने के लिए गीत में सभी मराठी वेश में हैं और .. खूब शोर गुल कर धमाल कर रहे हैं..

----------

